# Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt Update: Barcelona=BD?



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

Update:
Viele Spekulationen sind ins Kraut geschossen über den gezeigten Wafer im neuesten YouTube-Video zu Bulldozer. Angefangen von einem BD ohne L3 für OEMs, über einen bisherigen Fake aller BD Bilder von seitens AMD bis hin zu einen Athlon II X4 auf Propus Basis.

Letzten Endes konnte PCGH_Carsten im 3DCenter.org Forum die absolut überzeugende Erklärung liefern, dass es sich bei den gezeigten Chips um Barcelona-Chips handelt, wie man auf folgendem Bild sieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was AMD dabei geritten hat, in dem neusten Video zu BD, der ja "nicht" gerade sehnlichst erwartet wird, einen Wafer mit Chips von 2007/2008 zu zeigen, die auch noch in 65nm gefertigt wurden, wird wohl für immer ein Geheimnis von AMD bleiben. 

Eigene Meinung:
Entweder die Leute, die das Video zusammen geschnitten haben, war absolut hacke voll, als Sie dies getan haben, oder da haben sich einige einen ganz bösen Scherz mit der Community erlaubt und im Hintergrund köstlich gelacht...

PS: Einen GANZ HERZLICHEN Dank an Carsten noch an dieser Stelle. Auf die Idee für einen derart alten Chip zu kommen, gebührt ihm alle Ehre. Ganz zu schweigen von der klasse Photomontage! Daher ein von Herzen kommendes 

Orginalnews:
Sodele Leute, das lange Warten hat ein Ende wie es scheint. Auf YouTube konnte ich durch Zufall ein recht interessantes Video von AMD finden, in dem zwei SuperMicro 1U Server, alias Pizzaschachteln  mit Bulldozer gezeigt werden. Einmal ist es ein Single-Sockel-Server, und das andere mal ein Dual-Sockel-Server. Beide haben jeweils 8 Speicherbänke pro Sockel.

Neben den recht nichts sagenden Statements von ausgewählten Pressevertretern und einigen AMD Mitarbeitern, darunter John Fruehe, wird auch noch zweimalig ein Wafer von Bulldozer gezeigt.

Zunächst aber ein mal das Video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koepHTdw7ZE

Wer genau aufgepasst hat, wird gesehen haben, dass man die DIEs auf dem Wafer abzählen kann. Dies sind etwas mehr als 17 volle DIEs. Bedenkt man, dass es sich hierbei SEHR wahrscheinlich um einen 300mm Wafer handelt, etwas anders wird eigentlich nicht verwendet, kommt man auf eine DIE-Fläche  zwischen ca. 275,56 und 309,76 mm². Dies widerspricht den 320mm² die von chip-architekt.com immer genannt wurden, wie man in folgendem Topic von mir nachlesen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wenn man jetzt noch genauer hinschaut bei dem Teil des Videos, das den Wafer in Nahaufnahme zeigt, fällt einem noch mehr auf, wenn einem die Folie von Chip-architekt.com bekannt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wie man sieht, fehlt da etwas auf dem Wafer 

GENAU! Es ist der auf der Folie angegebene L3 Cache in der Mitte! Dieser ist restlos gestrichen, wie es scheint. Daher ist der DIE auch deutlich kleiner als von Chip-Architekt.com angegeben. Bei dem "L2 Cache" muss es sich daher wohl um den echten L3 Cache handeln. Der Bereich zwischen dem angeblichen "L3 Cache" scheint allerdings auf dem Wafer auch vorhanden zu sein. Ebenso scheinen die Module an und für sich mit dem "L2 Cache" auf dem Wafer auch in etwa so aus zu sehen, wie auf der Folie. Die Ränder der DIEs auf dem Wafer sehen allerdings doch deutlich anders aus, wobei dies durchaus daran liegen könnte, dass der Wafer zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt aus der Produktion genommen wurde. Was in meinen Augen aber definitiv klar ist, ist dass der eingezeichnete "L3 Cache" von der Folie eben nicht auf dem Wafer zu finden ist. Dazu passen weder die Proportionen auf dem DIE noch sonst etwas. 

Quelle: 
Server Version von Bulldozer in Dresden ausgewählten Pressevertretern vorgeführt » DER-Grafikkartenblog.de
‪AMD Brings Top Media to GLOBALFOUNDRIES Fab‬‏ - YouTube​


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Sehr interessant. 
Das muss ich mir Morgen in aller Ruhe mal durchlesen.
Falls du noch weitere Informationen finden solltest, immer rein damit.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Mehr werde ich wohl nicht finden  

Die Sachen, die ich geschrieben hab, sind mir förmlich ins Gesicht gesprungen, aber sonst lassen mich die Sachen völlig kalt vom Gefühl her, wo man noch nach etwas schauen könnte. 

Wenn also jemand ne Idee hat, oder ihm etwas auffällt, dann immer her mit den Ideen


----------



## Pyroplan (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

vllt sind das die ES?! die hatten doch fehlerhaften/fehlenden (u.a. L3) Cache, oder nicht?


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Nein, das kann nicht sein, da diese einen L3 hatten, und man fertigt nicht "einfach" mal so einen Chip, wo so etwas wie der L3 fehlt. Da kannste gleich mehr oder weniger einen neuen Chip fertigen.


----------



## Adam West (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Danke für die News!!  
Aber bist du dir sicher das der L3 fehlt? vielleicht ist er auch den Screens/ im Vid nur schwer sichtbar

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Wenn man das Blockdiagram mit dem Wafer vergleicht, dann fällt aber auf, dass statt 4 mal 2 kleinen Chaches 4 größere erkennbar sind. Eventuell hat sich einfach das Layout geändert und die Caches sitzen alle beisammen?


----------



## Hugo78 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Hmm... was zeigt der Wafer denn?
8kerne oder 16?

Im Video redet der AMD PR Mann, was von einem "Single Socket 16core".
Also wenn man 16kerne auf ~300mm^2 bekommen will, geht das kaum anderes als cache dafür zu opfern...


----------



## Headologic (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Interessante News, allerdings brennt es mir nicht ein, warum der Autor die Dies auf dem Wafer mit einer Aufteilung vergleicht? Meiner Ansicht nach befindet sich dort ein L3-Cache. evtl wurde dieser auch anders angeordnet. Viel Gerede um nichts. Mit Server-Bullis hab ich sowieso nichts zu reden, denn ich warte auf die CPU für den Desktop.


----------



## unterseebotski (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Jop, auch wieder nur Spekulationen. 
Man kann nur Vermutungen anstellen, von wann und von welchem Chip die Wafer sind. Das Videomaterial kann aktuell sein oder schon Monate alt.
Ich glaub auch nicht, dass man so mir nichts dir nichts L3-Cache weglässt, also das Konzept des CPUs in so kurzer Zeit so grundlegend ändert.


----------



## XE85 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dies widerspricht den 320mm² die von chip-architekt.com immer genannt wurden​



Chip Architekt hat diese Aussage doch schon vor Monaten nach unten auf ca. 290 mm2 korrigiert.



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Hmm... was zeigt der Wafer denn?
> 8kerne oder 16?



8 "Kerne" - die 16 "Kern" Opterons bestehen aus 2 zusammengesetzten Dies und haben folglich knapp 600mm2

*Edit: und bitte als Quelle die original Quelle (youtube) angeben, grafikkartenblog ist nicht die Quelle.*

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Es gibt auch Bulldozer ohne L3, vielleicht hat AMD hier wie bei "Propus" eine eigene Maske?


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Meine Fresse, bin ich so schwer zu verstehen 

@Marc und die anderen:

Der auf den Folien von chip-architekt eingezeichnete L3 ist nicht da. Dafür ist der als L2 benannte Cache deutlich größer. Der "L2" ist also gar nicht der L2 sondern der L3+L2. Mir war das eh immer sehr suspekt, wie groß der L2 im Vergleich zum L3 war.

Ich hoffe man hat es jetzt verstanden.

@Marc die zweite:
Wäre eine Möglichkeit, wäre aber fast eine noch größere Neuigkeit als das der "DIE-Shot" eben nicht gestimmt hat. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, das AMD wieder eine extra Version ohne L3 bringt. Möglich ist es, aber das wäre schon ne hammer News


----------



## Z28LET (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Wie funktioniert sowas denn?
Ist dann effektiv kein L3 vorhanden, so wie bei jetzigen Athlons und Llanos?

Wenn der L2 = der L3 bei diesem Chip, wie schnell kann der sein?
L2 ist doch im Vergleich zu L3 normalerweise sehr schnell, oder?

Edit: , letzt kam doch ne News, dass ein OEM Bulldozer mit 3 Kernen, oder Modulen kein L3 hat.
Ob das dann schon für die gesamte Baureihe gilt?


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

ja es gibt ja z.B. den Athlon I/II, da fehlt der L3 Cache komplett auf dem DIE. Für BD war so etwas aber nie angekündigt. Das wäre also wie schon gesagt eine sehr bahnbrechende Neuerung.

Es ist aber eher davon aus zu gehen, dass das was als L2 bezeichnet wurde eben L2 UND L3 enthält. Der Block sieht ja auch deutlich größer aus als auf dem DIE-Shot von chip-architekt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Für BD war so etwas aber nie angekündigt.


Es gab aber auch kein Dementi. Dafür hat AMD schon vor Wochen OPNs rausgelassen, die von L3-losen Chips sprechen und der FX-3150 ist ein L3-loser Bulldozer für OEMs.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Echt, hast du dafür einen Link?

Wenn ja, dann wäre das wirklich SEHR schick. Dann hat eventuell einen Wafer mit so einem DIE abgelichtet. 

Naja, in den nächsten 8 Wochen sehen wir es ja dann hoffentlich 

Ein BD-DIE ist es aber auf jeden Fall, das sieht man.

EDIT:

Ich hab mir mal noch ein paar Gedanken zu den Strukturen gemacht, die man auf dem DIE sieht. Nicht eingezeichnet ist das Frontend mit Decoder etc. Das sitzt wie man denk ich sehen kann auf der dem L2/L3 abgewandten Seite.

Was mir allerdings noch ziemliche Kopfschmerzen macht ist diese komische Struktur im Modul drin. Was soll denn das sein??? 

Auch komisch ist der Bereich zwischen den Modulen und dem mit "HT Link?" markierten Bereich. Das sieht auch etwas seltsam aus. Kann mir auch nicht so richtig vorstellen, was dort so vorhanden sein soll, da es ja nur auf einer Seite ist. Was eventuell sein könnte ist, dass an dieser Seite für Interlagos die zwei einzelnen DIEs verbunden werden. Da wäre der HT-Link über die gesamte Chipbreite auch sehr nützlich.

Ich glaub das macht wirklich Sinn. 

So hier noch das Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

*@ Skysnake*



> Echt, hast du dafür einen Link?


Ja, echt. Daher mit Aussagen wie "für BD war so etwas aber nie angekündigt" etwas vorsichtiger sein 

Bulldozer: FX-3150 mit drei Kernen und ohne L3-Cache für OEMs? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

An das Bild, dass du geposted hast, kann ich mich ganz dunkel auch noch Erinnern. Die Angabe mit 0KB L3 hatte ich aber nicht mehr im Kopf, zumal das wohl eher wenig über die auf dem Chip realen Verhältnisse etwas aussagen muss.

Die Sache mit den 3-"Kernern" für OEMs hab ich auch gelesen, da wurde aber auch nicht gesagt, das es sich dabei um einen extra DIE handeln sollte. Auch wäre das irgendwie extrem schlecht, wenn man schon einen deutlich kleinen DIE hat, und dann nur 3 "Kerne" schafft zum laufen zu bekommen. Macht irgendwie absolut keinen Sinn. Ein normaler BD, wo man 3 teilweise funktionierende Module hat, und den L3 abschalten muss ok, aber so??? Und vor allem L3 komplett weg und noch immer 80 Watt? Bei maixmal 3 funktionierenden Modulen? Halte ich auch für etwas viel, wenn es einen extra DIE dafür gibt.

Von AMD gab es bis auf die Folie mit den Angaben zu den ES keine Äußerung bzgl. einem extra DIE ohne L3. 

Völlig von der Hand weißen will ich es auch gar nicht, und kann es natürlich auch nicht, aber stichhaltige Beweise dafür, das es so ist, gibt es auch nicht. Es sind halt zwei in meinen Augen realistische Möglichkeiten. AMD Hatte ja auch mal gesagt, dass Sie den DIE-"Shot" den eben auch chip-architekt verwendet hat, verändert hätten. 

Was halt auch für meine Theorie spricht wie ich finde ist der DDR3-Controller. Der ist ja recht fix in der Größe. Glaub kaum, dass der so stark angepasst wurde. Der "L2 Cache" laut chip-architekt wäre dann auch angepasst worden, denn dieser sieht jetzt völlig anders aus, und nimmt auch deutlich weniger Platz in Anspruch. So leid es mir tut, und so gut ich die Sachen von chip-architekt finde, aber das kann irgendwie nicht passen. So viele Änderungen was die Caches/Module anbelangt, die Ränder sehen aber ziemlich identisch aus. Das kann irgendwie mit dem Platzbedarf für die einzelnen Sachen nicht so ganz zusammen passen. 

Ich glaub echt, AMD hat uns alle ziemlich böse an der Nase herum geführt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Im Video redet der AMD PR Mann, was von einem "Single Socket 16core". Also wenn man 16kerne auf ~300mm^2 bekommen will, geht das kaum anderes als cache dafür zu opfern...


Der meint damit "Interlagos", einen Chip bestehend aus zwei "Orochi"-Dies mit je vier Modulen, die per MCM gekoppelt werden und für den Sockel G34 gedacht sind.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

/sign

Marc habt ihr eigentlich ein Bild, auf dem man sieht, wie die bisherigen 12 Kerner angeordnet sind? Also wo die Verbindung zwischen diesen hergestellt wird? Ich finde die Idee mit der Seite wo der schmale HT-link sitzt wirklich scharmant.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6.../CPU/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1065818&vollbild


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Wau cool! 

Marc du bist mein Held  


.... Äh ja, ich glaub das letzte vergessen wir schnell wieder 

Den Artikel kannte ich jetzt noch gar nicht von euch. Man findet doch immer wieder etwas Neues 

EDIT:

K, wenn ich mir das so anschauen, dann werden die wohl entweder ein Chip um 180° gedreht und die Seiten mit dem schmalen "HT-Link" zusammen gepappt, wodurch man dann aber das Speicherinterface auf die beiden Seiten des Chips verteilen würde, oder man macht es so, wies es auch auf dem Wafer angeordnet ist. Die Strukturen im "Norden" und "Süden" des Chips sind ja identisch. Damit hätte man das Speicherinterface auf einer Seite. Da es beim Magny Cours auch auf einer Seite ist, und man ja den selben Sockel verwendet, tendiere ich eher zum zweiten Fall. Das macht mehr Sinn.

Ein Interlagos würde dann wohl so aussehen von der Anordnung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephiriel (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ein BD-DIE ist es aber auf jeden Fall, das sieht man.


 Woran erkennt man das?
Ich finde ja es sieht eher wie ein Llano-Die ohne Graka-Anteil aus *gg* (mit den etwas versetzten Kernen) ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Marc du bist mein Held


So was wie Suchfunktion und Google ist dir aber schon ein Begriff, oder?  Für das Bild habe ich keine 10 Sekunden benötigt ... "Magny Cours die shot", vierter Treffer bei Google ...


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

@Marc:
Keine Ahnung, ich hatte mal vor einigen Monaten danach gesucht und nicht gefunden. Googeln ist halt manchmal eine Kunst 



Ephiriel schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man das?
> Ich finde ja es sieht eher wie ein Llano-Die ohne Graka-Anteil aus *gg* (mit den etwas versetzten Kernen) ^^


 
Naja, man hat irgendwas mit 4 identischen Funktionseinheiten, dazu noch ein DDR-Controller (das dicke fette Teil am Rand ist eigentlich immer ein Speicherinterface.) Dazu noch einige kleine Balken, die auch wieder irgendwelche Interconnects sind. Die großen Kästen/klaren Strukturen sind immer Caches. Man hat also da auch insgesamt 4 Blöcke, eine iGPU fehlt allerdings. Das würde man auf jeden Fall sehen. Naja, und über den Wafer kann man die Größe recht genau abschätzen.

Wenn man dann noch dazu nimmt, was Firmen angekündigt haben, bleibt nur BD übrig. Die logische Struktur von den Funktionseinheiten passt und auch die Größe passt. Ein Athlon II etc. ist es auch nicht. Der sieht anders aus. Da bleibt eigentlich nur BD übrig. Ganz abgesehen davon, das es in einem Video über BD gezeigt wird. Also das ist schon 100% eindeutig.

EDIT:

Hier z.B. ein Link zu einem Athlon II DIE-Shot http://alienbabeltech.com/main/amd-athlon-ii-x4-codename-propus-die-shot


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Angesichts des Die-Size komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass da L3 ganz normal drauf ist - zudem ist da was in der Mitte


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Ja Interconnect 

Die Anordnung der Caches ist aber definitiv anders, als auf der Folie von chip-architekt. Vor allem ist ja dieser "Steg" in der Mitte zwischen den Modulen viel zu dünn, um da den L3 unter zu bringen, wenn man sich anschaut wie groß der L2 ist. Ich geh schon davon aus, dass die Blöcke zwischen den Modulen L2+L3 sind, wobei mit das von der Größe her etwas klein erscheint für 2+2MB pro Block. Die Blöcke sind ja deutlich kleiner als die Module. Wenn man sich die Architekturen anschaut, dann hatten die Caches immer einen deutlich größeren Platzverbrauch. Auf dem DIE ist ja "fast" kein Cache zu sehen, wenn man das mal mit nem X6 oder so vergleicht.

Also mir kommt das auf jeden Fall alles noch ziemlich spanisch vor 

EDIT: Habt ihr nicht nen guten Draht zu AMD  Die sagen euch doch sicherlich, ob das jetzt ein Server-DIE ist oder nicht.


----------



## Ephiriel (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Naja eine ähnlichkeit zum Athlon II DIE-Shot ist nicht zu leugnen
Vorallem das abgeschnittene u (unten auf dem von dir verlinkten Bild) kommt wieder vor


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die sagen euch doch sicherlich, ob das jetzt ein Server-DIE ist oder nicht.


Das ist alles ein Die - "Orochi".


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Marc, ich meinte jetzt eher, ob es wirklich ein BD ist, oder sonst irgend etwas.

Inzwischen ist ja auch die Spekulation bzgl. einem Athlon II aufgekommen, die ich von der Form her nicht von der Hand weißen kann. Allerdings ist das Problem dort, dass die DIE-Size, die man aus 200/300 mm Wafer und der Anzahl der Chips auf dem Wafer ausrechnen kann, WEIT weg ist von den 169mm² die ein Propus hat.

Ein Athlon II kann es also eigentlich nicht sein. Bei 3DCenter.org haben das außer mir auch noch zwei oder drei Leute sich unabhängig von mir angeschaut, und sind auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, das es wegen der Anzahl der DIEs auf dem Wafer kein AthlonII (Propus) sein kann.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

_aylano_ @ 3DC hat außerdem Recht:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,807946/AMDs-Bulldozer-und-Llano-Wafer-abgelichtet/CPU/News/


----------



## Naitsabes (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Was ist, wenn das frühe ES für einen 4 Modul Komodo sind?
Afaik ist doch noch nicht gesichert, dass er einen L3 haben wird...


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Komodo soll ja Zambezi ersetzen. Da wird  der nicht einfach so auf den L3 verzichten. Kann ich mir nicht  vorstellen. Dazu soll er ja zwischen 3 und 5 Module bieten.

Gut, da wäre vielleicht eine Maske mit 3-4 Modulen und eine mit 4-5  Modulen denkbar, aber so recht dran glauben kann ich nicht, und wie  gesagt, das Ding wird wohl sicherlich auch einen L3 haben.

PS: Irgendwie hab ich gerade ein Déjà-vu


----------



## Naitsabes (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

@ Skysnake

Dito^^
Und um es perfekt zu machen:

Und was ist, wenn wir den IMC einfach an der falschen Seite vermutet haben -> vllt ist das Die doch mehr "Deneb-like"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Ne das passt nicht. Eine derartige Struktur bei einem Memory-Controller hab ich noch nie gesehen. Da passt das rechts zu gut dazu.


----------



## Naitsabes (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Ich behaupte mal, Carsten hat die Lösung gefunden... is´n Barcelona
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMDs Bulldozer - neue CPU-Architektur für Q2 2011


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Jup, das passt würde ich sagen verdammt gut. Nur der L3 Cache an der Seite sieht schon etwas seltsam aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Wir halten auf einem 2011er Event einen Wafer in die Kamera, dessen Chips als Phenom I anno 2007 in den Handel kamen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir halten auf einem 2011er Event einen Wafer in die Kamera, dessen Chips als Phenom I anno 2007 in den Handel kamen


 
Respekt. Ein Blick in die Zukunft.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*

Und der auf 65nm beruht. Ist ja kein großer Unterschied zu den 32nm von BD 

Mal ganz im Ernst, wie besoffen waren die, als die das Video geschnitten haben????

Das hat echt schon fast die Klasse von nVidia, als Sie den Fermi Dummy in die Kameras gehoben haben 

Langsam wird es echt lächerlich....


----------



## spionkaese (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und der auf 65nm beruht. Ist ja kein großer Unterschied zu den 32nm von BD
> 
> Mal ganz im Ernst, wie besoffen waren die, als die das Video geschnitten haben????
> 
> ...


Vielleicht haben sie sich ja noch mehr von nvidia abgeguckt.
Die 4-Modul BD werden in wahrheit Phenom 2 X4.
Und für die 8-Moduler... wofür gibts tesafilm?


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

*AW: Server Version von Bulldozer bei GlobalFoundries in Dresden gezeigt Update: BD=Barcelona*

LOL 

Der war wirklich GUT!  Oh man musste ich jetzt grad herzhaft lachen 

Da wer weiß wer weiß...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Hmm.. sehr interessante News, aber irgendwie.. weiß nicht.. zu schnell was draus geschlossen oder war das noch der Alk von Gestern?


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

Ne....

Stand halt allein da, und hab mir das Ding angeschaut und den Kopf zermardert, was das sein könnte, und bin dann halt auf BD gekommen. In einem BD Video ist der Schluss jetzt ja auch nicht sooo abwägig. Natürlich bin ich so grob die Sachen durch gegangen, und hatte z.B. die ganzen Athlon ausgeschlossen, da eben zu klein. Das die so hinrissig sind und was von 2007/2008 da rein packen, konnte ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Das war in der gleichen Klasse wie: "Schweine können Fliegen" 

Nach dem heute würde ich das echt nicht mehr so sicher abstreiten.... Man weiß ja nie -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Mal schauen, vielleicht klebe ich ja selbst noch zwei Thubans zusammen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. August 2011)

Na, das gibts ja schon. Wenn dann zwei Athlons 

PS: Ist das jetzt eigentlich schon Galgenhumor?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> PS: Ist das jetzt eigentlich schon Galgenhumor?


 
Nö, das würde hässlicher aussehen. 
Aktuell ist es Mitleid.


----------

